# metal insert for wooden goblet



## screaminghollow (Jan 3, 2016)

This idea is probably so far over my head that I will never be able to do it, but I am interested in turning a wooden goblet and then putting a metal liner into the "bowl" area. I have about 20 pounds of modern lead free pewter and even toyed with the idea of spinning the inserts myself. I have poured pewter nose caps for rifles. 

My rough idea for the process is to make a mandrel of hard maple to use for the form and then make a close copy 1/32nd larger to use as a pattern to check the "bowl" area of the goblet I turn. Then spin the pewter insert on the mandrel and only partially turn the edge over. fit the insert to the goblet and then finish rolling the edge of the insert over the lip of the goblet. into a grove already turned on the goblet. 

I got this idea from a silver lined wooden quaich that I saw on line.


----------



## philmy (Aug 11, 2013)

Sounds cool!
Getter done and let us see'er!


----------



## m.n.j.chell (May 12, 2016)

I think I'd sand cast the liner first. Get it shaped and polished up.
Then use the OD to do the ID of the wooden cup.

But that's just an opinion.


----------



## saculnhoj (May 18, 2015)

Metal spinning will work but if you either need a totally open goblet so the insert will drip straight in. Personally I would just coat the inside with epoxy. I have made many goblets using glass as the bowl and then making a wooden stem and base. I take a regular goblet and cut the stem off leaving about 1/2" in length. Then just turn the stem to fit this short stem and glue it in with Clear silicone caulking.
You just gave me an idea to do it with inside out turning. Maybe after I get back from the AAW symposium I can work on that idea.


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey, I would love to see some information and tips about metal turning. I was looking to do some spinning and found out Penn State Industries no longer offers the spinning materials or tools. Any other companies supply the needed items? Any help is gratefully appreciated.


----------

